# Link to driveway demo, water ruined the concrete



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Seattle-Drain-Service/182173475152440

Customer had major damage to his driveway, one section had lifted up and sunk on the other end kind of like the Titanic going down. Downspouts where scoped and appeared to just dump into the ground under the concrete. But you never really know on these until you bust the concrete and see. The builder just ran all the downspouts to the middle of the driveway, poured in some gravel and called it good! The inside of the garage had water spots from the concrete wicking up the water when it rained. Some people don't seem to see the value in the little Mini Skid steers but in this case 2 guys running jack hammers, 1 guy on the dingo taking the spoils right to the dump truck and we made good rime even with the rebar. About 7 hours start to finish with breaks and lunch. Now we will add a trench drain for the surface water and a deep catch basin with riser for cleaning it out. And since there is no storm drain on this street after the catch basin it will tie into the sewer since it is combined here on this street. More pics to follow.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Is that a common problem with the down spouts under the drive?
Nice clean demo


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks like the builder created a huge mess. Good job


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Plumberman911 said:


> Looks like the builder created a huge mess. Good job


It's about time you got back, 911 :yes:


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> It's about time you got back, 911 :yes:


Thank you
I've been and family have been really sick. Good to be back


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Do you replace the drive way or sub it out ?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

On this job we are just doing the drain work then the owner has his concrete guy coming in to do the stamped driveway he wants. We do have a trailer cement mixer that we use and would have done this job if the owner didn't already have a guy he has used in the past.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

HSI said:


> Is that a common problem with the down spouts under the drive?
> Nice clean demo


Not real common as far as it goes, but this is an example of someone calling in for a downspout that is clogged and the snake just goes to dirt and they are mad you can't clear the clog lol.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Can they go after the builder? If it's not up to code, there is no statute of limitations.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

422 plumber said:


> Can they go after the builder? If it's not up to code, there is no statute of limitations.


Here I believe there is a 6-7 year statute of limitations to go against the builder.


----------

